# Intake Torque Specs



## LubeckTech (Aug 20, 2017)

I have a 2009 Murano and need to know the torque specs for the part of the intake I will have to loosen in order to change the plugs. The 03 engines were around 21ft/lbs but the upper intake (plenum?) is different on mine.


----------

